# We Are Not Criminals.Com



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

In order to have a shot at keeping our freedoms, it is essential that we make at least as much noise for our own rights as do those who are attempting to remove our freedoms.

I'm not sayting that we have to picket at the Capital, however I do propose that we speak up, as loud as possible, instead of complaining about the rights we are loosing as we sit and gripe amongs fellow smokers.

Speak out loud to others, as if you were griping about our declining rights to fellow BOTL/SOTL, when the opportunity is presented. If you feel the urge to do more, by God then do it!!!

Check out this site http://www.wearenotcriminals.com/ that supports smokers rights!! Send an e-mail or make a phone call.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

I called all the parties that represent me to voice my opinion about the SCHIP bill once, and they told me that they understood my position,and they did not plan to change their support FOR the bill as it paid medical bills by taxation of tobacco..
plain and simple.
So make your voice heard and ASK your running officials about the views they have.. and VOTE!!!!

I cannot believe in the country I love, that the people are letting the greatest country in the world go to SHITE... (seniors, middle age, hippsters, and the 20 something's every one has a chance to write history) 

Don't waste it!!:2


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Check out this site http://www.wearenotcriminals.com/ that supports smokers rights!! Send an e-mail or make a phone call.


The name of that web site is really unfortunate, because a lot of folks who pursue this hobby are in serious denial about one simple fact--almost all of us are criminals!

Are you a US citizen who has ever possessed or smoked one CC anywhere in the world?

Then you are a criminal.

If you have ordered online and failed to pay your US state's use tax--you are a criminal.

If you live in a country that has import duties on cigars and you have not paid them--you are a criminal.

Stupid laws make almost all of us criminals. :-(


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link Scott! 

:gn :gn :gn :gn


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

E-mail sent. Thanks for the linky! :ss p


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

I am not a criminal, yet:chk



oldforge said:


> The name of that web site is really unfortunate, because a lot of folks who pursue this hobby are in serious denial about one simple fact--almost all of us are criminals!
> 
> Are you a US citizen who has ever possessed or smoked one CC anywhere in the world?
> 
> ...


----------

